# My wif'es birthday present; 1962 panther lll



## pantherguy (Nov 16, 2012)

I purchased this bike for my wifes' 50th birthday.  I would like to restore the saddle.  is it possible to add more comfortable padding for those longer rides?


----------



## how (Nov 16, 2012)

Bike is sweet, I have one that is missing the headlights.

I am not sure about adding padding,,the comfort of the seat really comes from the spring system.
I ride those type of seats 25 to 30 miles all the time without any problem and I am 59.


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 16, 2012)

*those seats are a hard thick rubber*

wearing them in is the only way to get them to fit your butt. I would recommend finding a seat your wife likes and keeping that one aside for shows or something? Or making a cover that has padding. Maybe a gel seat cover.
It's a really nice bike, and the shot of it looks really top notch.


----------



## spoker (Nov 17, 2012)

*optional seat*

the bigbox stores,electra all have great seats for $30.00 to $50.00 dollars,y cant do much as far as rsdoeing your seat for thatmmoney and then keep your original seat for show


----------



## skydog (Nov 23, 2012)

yep to above; keep it for show, and get another to go!


----------



## Monark52 (Nov 24, 2012)

Are you sure that's for "the wife" and not for "the husband"? Just kidding...nice bike!


----------



## PeterScherer (Nov 24, 2012)

Sweet bike! Though isn't it odd to be giving a men's bike to a woman? It probably would've been easier to purchase or restore a women's Schwinn. Either way, you have an excellent future in bicycling! 
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 24, 2012)

We have found the early Phantom seats made for boy's 24" or women's Phantoms

and/or deluxe Schwinns to be very comfortable. Bob U. has recovered two of them for

us and it might be a cool way to add some "leather" to your incredible bicycle......?

I'll try to post a picture, I obviously know that your bike didn't come with the Phantom/

deluxe seat, but it would work. They aren't too hard to find either.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 24, 2012)

*This seat....*


----------



## wtjohnson12 (Dec 1, 2012)

*home loans Texas*

Hi I am wt jonson from usa. i am 31 years old. i worked at home loan bank. to know more about me please visit my home loans Texas  now. Thank you every one.


----------



## cyberpaull (Dec 5, 2012)

*Nice bike! I've got a green one.*

This is one of me favorite middleweights.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2012)

*1960 panther III*

what my sister does is put a modern comfy seat on another seatpost and switch to ride,but put the original on for show.


----------

